# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Hippocampus kuda

## Pedro Manuel Tavares



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família:  Syngnathidae
Alimentação: carnívoro (artemia mysis e krill)
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 15 a 20 cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 100 litros para um casal 
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil):3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado):3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 3
Notas :O aquário deve ter pelo menos 50 cm para o casal poder se reproduzir,deve também ter pouca corrente e os outros habitantes não devem ser muito rápidos na hora da refeição.
Craulerpa e corais com ramos são bons para eles se agarrarem,de evitar anémonas e corais muito agressivos.

----------


## Joana Amaral

Ola Pedro, :Olá: 

bastante interessante...Estou muito perto de o conseguir fazer so me faltam os cavalos. Tenho tido alguma dificuldade em os arranjar. :Icon Cry: 
Conheces alguem que os tenha para venda?

Cumprimentos

----------


## NunoAlexandre

ja tive 2 comprados na lusorref , vinham a comer artemia e myssys eram 5***, só me morreram devido a um descuido meu com os param :SbOk: etros na agua

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Ola Pedro,
> 
> bastante interessante...Estou muito perto de o conseguir fazer so me faltam os cavalos. Tenho tido alguma dificuldade em os arranjar.
> Conheces alguem que os tenha para venda?
> 
> Cumprimentos


Em Lisboa no Templo Aquatico e na Aquaplante

----------


## miltonalcaide

Boas Joana,

A loja "O Cão Q Ri" arranja a um preço simpático.
Ligas a reservar e escolhes o dia a ir levantar.
Neste momento mantenho um casal hà já 1 Ano, em aquario comunitário.
Os cuidados que tenho é exactamente como descreve o Pedro Manuel Tavares.  :SbOk3: 
Eu mantenho os meus com artémia enriquecida com vitaminas, bem como a restante população.

Tens ai os dados da Loja.  O Cão Q Ri 

Abraço,
Milton

----------

